# Youth Rifle Hunt - Murray County Hoss



## HuntFan (Oct 17, 2012)

Here are some pictures of my 13 year old sons Murray Co. 10 pointer that he harvested Saturday afternoon.  What ya think?


----------



## HuntFan (Oct 17, 2012)

Dang, cant seem to get this pictures stuff figured out.....  Help!


----------



## scottyd917 (Oct 17, 2012)

HuntFan said:


> Dang, cant seem to get this pictures stuff figured out.....  Help!



email em to me

sdowis4662@gmail.com


----------



## tkyklr1 (Oct 21, 2012)

Was it killed on the Coosawatee hunt?


----------



## gemcgrew (Oct 22, 2012)

HuntFan said:


> Dang, cant seem to get this pictures stuff figured out.....  Help!



Is this the pic?


----------



## HuntFan (Oct 22, 2012)

Yes, more to come via Scottyd917


----------



## Hoss (Oct 22, 2012)

Good looking deer.  Congrats to your son.

Hoss


----------



## kevincox (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice! Huge neck


----------



## DSGB (Oct 22, 2012)

Thick ol' bruiser! Congrats to your son!


----------



## scottyd917 (Oct 22, 2012)

Here's a couple more for yall!


----------



## Stumper (Oct 23, 2012)

That is a great buck, congrats to your son!


----------



## MCBIG (Nov 5, 2012)

Way To Go Man Great Deer !!!!
Mike


----------



## GAGE (Nov 5, 2012)

Awesome buck, congrats!


----------



## jbrooker (Nov 5, 2012)

congrats to the young man


----------



## Tenkiller (Dec 20, 2012)

Sweeeeeet! Congrats young man


----------



## kmartin112888 (Jan 1, 2013)

Congrats on a fine buck!


----------

